# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Lasgush Poradeci

## Billy Joe

perkthim ne italisht.

*Tu oggi non ridi, non piangi,
Stai lontano, serena,
Nel tuo animo mantieni
Una colpa eterna.

Un amore raggiante,
Come soffiò il vento,
L'hai preso all'istante,
L'hai lasciato per sempre.

Ti scaldasti alla meglio
Ne tanto, ne poco,
Non t'illuminò a fondo
La bianca fiamma.

Mi sfolgorò e frantumò e squagliò
Povero me, il fuoco!
Penzolante io sciagurato,
Sull'orlo del sepolcro!

E non mi duole affatto
Una morte viva,
Allora piansi lacrime di sangue
Come in una fiaba.

Allora patii amaramente,
Fino al precipizio,
L'orrore che mi prese
Per l'amore!

Per l'amore, o Dio!
Che fa crollare un uomo,
Quel che mai osò,
La donna mai.

Che nasce del tutto illuminata,
Bella in assoluto,
Con la luce mirata,
Dalla tua luce!

Che ride e piange e freme,
E non trova riposo,
E freme e rode e sbuffa,
E non muore in eterno.

Lasgush Poradeci.*

----------

